# How can I monitor who is connected to my Airport Base Station?



## vikingshelmut (Mar 25, 2003)

With all the talk of WarChalking and the like, I'd like to be able to monitor who is connected to my Base Station.  Either I'd like to monitor this live, or via a logging system.  This may not be possible due to the limitations of the firmware (current), but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

BTW, yes I understand how to use the various built in security features of Airport (closed networks, wep, and access control).  I only closed my network, and would prefer not to enable the other security features as long as there arn't too many people "iStumbling" onto my network.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 25, 2003)

vikingshelmut,

I moved your thread to the Mac OS X Networking & Compatibility forum.

Good luck!

Doug


----------



## binaryDigit (Mar 25, 2003)

Keep in mind that if you decide not to use WEP, that anyone can very easily passively monitor your traffic.  They can then easily spoof the MAC of a valid machine on your network and it could be very difficult to detect this, since they would appear to be a valid user.  Now it is true that even WITH wep, this can be done, but not using it makes it trivial.

Other than performance issues with WEP, why _wouldn't_ you want to enable these?  Keep in mind that if your doing a passive activity like logging, that someone who manages to get onto your network, is ON YOUR NETWORK.  And unless you have your internal machines setup to be closed to other internal machines that this is a MASSIVE security risk.  So by the time you find out, you could be majorly hosed.


----------

